# Need help with projection in photography.



## bekmeb (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm doing an assignment for college and I wanted to project a striped and then a lace pattern over my subject. I used a projector and it worked but every time I captured the image it was far too dark to even be fixed by photoshop. This may sound a little stupid but how can I solve this?


----------



## bekmeb (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry I've just realised this is the wrong topic xD apologies


----------

